# Best glue / adhesive for LGB plastic part



## hans911 (Jan 9, 2008)

Recently my favorite LGB locomotive was knocked from a 4 ft high trestle by an over excited child during a backyard birthday party.
It luckily landed in some plants but in the process sustained some damage. The main damage is to the "cowcatcher" on the front. It has broken off right at the body. I hastily tried to repair it with superglue with no luck.

What glue would be best to reattach this LGB plastic part back to the locomotive? I'm in S. Cal so I read MEK is not available.

Thanks for the help restoring my favorite locomotive!

Paul H.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Good question.

http://forums.mylargescale.com/29-beginner-s-forum/14721-lgb-adhesive-plastic-bodies.html

http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/5833/glue-for-lgb-plastic

http://forums.mylargescale.com/14-buildings/7741-how-glue-weld-adhere-lgb-oeplastica-parts.html

Andrew


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul;

You may also want to contact Train-Li-USA. They are a sponsor on this site, and do have a fairly large stock of LGB parts. They may be able to sell you a direct replacement to the broken cowcatcher, should the glue prove insufficient to keep it in place.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The surfaces of LGB plastic do not stick to glue very well and this is due to the UV coating in my opinion.
I rough up the smooth surfaces to get glue to stick etter.
When a piece breaks off, there is a rough surface but many times it is too small, so I try to drill holes and screw larger items together and use glue.
If you call train-li, make sure you give them the engine number from the bottom which starts with a 2 and is either 4 or 5 digits.


----------



## btbrush (Feb 9, 2014)

I've been using Methylene Chloride for many years. It's the base for almost all paint strippers. I'm lucky enough to live in a town that has a janitorial supply house who carries it for just such a purpose. It's thinner than MEK and flashes off very fast. It melts the plastic so you can actually weld the parts together, Even build up surfaces using a paint brush to apply. NOTE: this is really nasty stuff. Lots of ventilation!!!! And if left open, will evaporate overnight. But my last gallon was only $32. Has lasted me for years. Compare that with Tenax. If it's true as some have said that LGB bodies are HDPE, then all bets are off. If they are HDPS or ABS like Bachmann, then full speed ahead.


----------

